# Modem/Router



## devips (Jul 12, 2012)

Can a modem/router be used to set up wifi connection without any additional hardware?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

What do you mean by that? A router which is "ON" itself creates a wifi network if configured correctly.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 13, 2012)

devips said:


> Can a modem/router be used to set up wifi connection without any additional hardware?



Which modem/router you are referring to? A wired or wireless? DSL or ADSL? Can you be more specific please. 

If your ISP is using DSL then a basic wireless router would do. If your ISP is providing services via ADSL then you need a Wireless router with ADSL modem.


----------



## devips (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a Compex ADSL modem/router that I use for my BSNL broadband connection. Can I create a wi-fi network just by using the functionalities of the modem/router? (i.e. without buying an additional wireless router?) 
To note, I have a netgear wireless adapter too. Can this be of any use?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 13, 2012)

As u mention that you have a ADSL modem / router(I assumen it is modem+router), it will be enough to create a wireless network without any issues.
As far as the Netgear Wireless Adapter is concerned, this device will enable wifi internet of any of your pc / laptop that doesnt have an inbuilt wifi adapter. 

So,you can configure wifi using your modem and use ur wireless adapter to use the wifi net on any pc/laptop.

hope that helps.


----------



## devips (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Techie. Can you explain how I can do that, or point me to a tutorial?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

^It will have to be configured with specific ISP settings. Call your ISP for that.


----------



## devips (Jul 14, 2012)

I asked the local bsnl guys. They are not sure how to do it. There has to be some tutorial somewhere which explains the mechanism. Can somebody help?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2012)

check here.lots of guides by just4kix
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## devips (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Whitestar. I will go through these.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 15, 2012)

But BSNL guys have to configure the modem cum router for wireless connection. How can they deny?


----------



## devips (Jul 15, 2012)

Saswat, they have not refused. They just don't know how to go about it.

@Whitestar - I have finally gone through the articles linked by you. It seems to me, from these articles at least, that one needs an additional wifi router to set up connectivity.
Have I missed something?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 15, 2012)

@OP 
You have a wireless ADSL modem cum router or wired ADSL modem cum router? If it's the latter, then you need an additional wireless router. 

Moreover all D-Link & Linksys routers these days are plug & play for most isp's. All you need to do is give the login credentials iirc.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2012)

Which ISP do you have?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 15, 2012)

He has mentioned it already. Its BSNL.


----------



## devips (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a wired adsl modem router. So probably I will need an additonal wifi router. I just thought, with the netgear wifi adapter that I already have, maybe it is possible to create a wireless network that my mobile and the laptop can connect to. Looks like it's no go.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2012)

wireless router is very cheap now-a-days.this one in my opinion is a good option for tight budget:
TP LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 16, 2012)

devips said:


> It's a wired adsl modem router. So probably I will need an additonal wifi router. I just thought, with the netgear wifi adapter that I already have, maybe it is possible to create a wireless network that my mobile and the laptop can connect to. Looks like it's no go.



Try Connectify app.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2012)

using connectify means person has to keep the pc/laptop on all the time for net access which is not suitable for long durations.it is only a temporary solution/stop gap measure.in the end a wireless router is the only permanent solution for such situations.


----------



## devips (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Whitestar and Sriharsha for your suggestions.


----------



## devips (Jul 27, 2012)

I finally purchased a Belkin Surf N300 router. Setting it up was child's play. It was working well, and all my other devices like mobile phone, laptop could connect to it easily.

However, I experienced a brief connection drop every 20-25 mins, which was affecting my FIFA12 online play. There was an option in the settings to use the router exclusively as an access point, which I took. It is now working fine, and connectivity drop has eased somewhat.

But the problem is, I cannot now access my router's setup page. I gave the AP the address 192.168.2.2. When I paste it in my browser, nothing opens. 

Does anybody have any idea how I can get back back my router's setting page?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

First check what's the IP address to access settings of your router ? In most cases its 192.168.1.1. If you don't know, look in manual or watch out for "default gateway" in output of *ipconfig /all* in *cmd*.


----------



## devips (Jul 27, 2012)

192.168.1.1 is the address of my modem setup which I can access. What I want to be able to do is open my wifi router ( now access point) setup page. As router, its address was 192.168.2.1. as access point, I chose 192.168.2.2. Neither of these addresses are now working.

Wifi connectivity is otherwise fine. No problem.


----------

